# Best Homemade Tools >  Clean Welding Magnets in Seconds

## projectswithrich

This is the fastest way I have found to clean welding magnets and other magnets in the shop. I also cover safety concerns and talk about the specific tools I use and recommend.

----------

Andyt (Feb 15, 2022),

asterix (Feb 15, 2022),

carloski (Feb 14, 2022),

DURTBAG (Feb 16, 2022),

Inner (Feb 14, 2022),

Make Things (Feb 13, 2022),

nova_robotics (Feb 18, 2022),

Rangi (Feb 14, 2022),

rdarrylb (Feb 15, 2022),

rlm98253 (Feb 14, 2022),

saguaro (Feb 16, 2022)

----------


## Make Things

My favorite technique is using hot gluebut this is cheaper! Where does all that stuff go, though?

----------


## jdurand

> My favorite technique is using hot gluebut this is cheaper! Where does all that stuff go, though?



The bits land on the pile of magnets he hasn't cleaned off yet.

They will also get into you socks and your spouses socks who wasn't even in the shop.

----------


## projectswithrich

Normally I'm plasma cutting so pieces come off the cnc table, dross is knocked off, and pieces are ground. I'll blow off the magnets so things can be welded and then ground further. At the end of the day I have a shop cleaning sweep routine followed up by vacuuming in the crevices. It is not really the cleaning of the magnets that get little metal pieces everywhere, they are already there from every other process and that is how they get on the magnets. The only way to really avoid that would be to have a shop with separate rooms for dirty and clean processes but I have a one room setup.

----------


## jdurand

My comment was really for swarf in general.

----------


## projectswithrich

You're definitely right, pieces get tracked everywhere even when you are careful. I've had to pull slivers from my socks several times even though they were just worn in the house.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Compressed air works; but I start with masking tape...usually pulls enough to clear the surfaces for use.

----------


## mdhatter3

I hope everyone wears safety goggles or a face shield for protection.

----------


## NortonDommi

I just use a rag to wipe all the dross to one of the pointy bits and just wipe it off into the bin.

----------

that_other_guy (Feb 20, 2022)

----------


## tonyfoale

> I just use a rag to wipe all the dross to one of the pointy bits and just wipe it off into the bin.



I do that but instead of using a rag I imbed it into my fingers.

----------

NortonDommi (Feb 15, 2022)

----------


## hemmjo

> ...snip.. and your spouses socks who wasn't even in the shop.



I think this upsets my wife more than any of the others things I might do to upset her.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks projectswithrich! We've added your Welding Magnet Cleaning Method to our Cleaning category,
as well as to your builder page: projectswithrich's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Welding Magnet Cleaning Method
 by projectswithrich

tags:
air compressor, magnet, cleaner

----------


## Hans Pearson

I usually use a wire brush and aim the swarf at my bin. I have always been rather wary of compressed air. It is inclined to have unpredictable results. Magnets are so handy in the workshop, but that always comes at a price.

----------


## WmRMeyers

> I usually use a wire brush and aim the swarf at my bin. I have always been rather wary of compressed air. It is inclined to have unpredictable results. Magnets are so handy in the workshop, but that always comes at a price.



True that. I generally place magnets in a ziplock bag, or at least wrap them in a plastic shopping bag. Makes it much easier to get the swarf where I want it instead of all over the shop and machines. 

Bill

----------


## WmRMeyers

> The bits land on the pile of magnets he hasn't cleaned off yet.
> 
> They will also get into you socks and your spouses socks who wasn't even in the shop.



Around my place that would be a great way to lose all my wife's forbearance, and even support of my machining hobby... Ain't going there! I'm crazy, not stupid!

Bill

----------


## dbat74

> This is the fastest way I have found to clean welding magnets and other magnets in the shop. I also cover safety concerns and talk about the specific tools I use and recommend.



If U put the magnets in the bags before U use them then all U have to do is turn the bag inside out and remove a clean magnet.

----------


## Wonkywoo

The worst are the thin slithers of metal that attach to clothing and work their way through and your forever suddenly being stuck (even pierced if unlucky) a sharp painful something.
This is not a great idea within a shop.

----------


## projectswithrich

With regards to getting pieces stuck in clothing, what has made the biggest difference was starting to wear a leather apron while in the shop. And wearing long pants under them so nothing gets in my socks/shoes. It also saves my shirts from grinding sparks so they now last years. For splinters, "Uncle Bill's Sliver Grippers" are great USA made tweezers. Those along with a good 10x jeweler's loupe make short work of splinters. Belomo makes a nice one.

----------


## Wonkywoo

> With regards to getting pieces stuck in clothing, what has made the biggest difference was starting to wear a leather apron while in the shop. And wearing long pants under them so nothing gets in my socks/shoes. It also saves my shirts from grinding sparks so they now last years. For splinters, "Uncle Bill's Sliver Grippers" are great USA made tweezers. Those along with a good 10x jeweler's loupe make short work of splinters. Belomo makes a nice one.



Good advice!

----------


## Toolmaker51

Tweezers are common go-to. Even cheap ones can be lapped into a very tight parallel grip with fine wet or dry paper. 
Finish sides first to point desired with tips lightly closed to prepare a clean corner (think of vise jaws). 
Close jaws on on the paper (1 thickness) and draw out slowly and 'flat'. Do other side in same manner. 
There won't be anything too small to grip.
But digging splinters is tedious; I nip them and shallow surrounding skin out with a nail clipper if below surface. Those that protrude slightly, extract with a sharp knife in a light shaving motion. Burrs have burrs and the edge catches them.

----------


## Paul Alciatore

Masking tape works but DUCT tape is even better. I use it to clean chips and debris off all my magnetic tools when needed. 

And ALL the chips wind up in the trash bin, along with the tape. No secondary clean-up. 






> Compressed air works; but I start with masking tape...usually pulls enough to clear the surfaces for use.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Feb 20, 2022)

----------


## mansworld

It will soon attract swarf. I use switchable/ on-off switch magnet, though more expensive, but gives me peace of mind.

----------

NortonDommi (Feb 20, 2022)

----------

